# Rapido Super deLuxe



## musclemaniac

I purchased a Mattel Stallion on Ebay and when I went to pick it up, the guy had this one for sale too. He offered it to me, but I said no. Then he made me a deal I couldn't refuse and I took it even though I didn't really want it. 

It's a Rapido Super DeLuxe 20" Muscle Bike made in Czeckoslovakia. It's always been stored it indoors and was layered in dust from being stored for years, but cleaned up real nice. Still had the owners manual hanging from it in a bag and had never been fully assembled or ridden that I could tell. All the bolts were still just finger-tight. 

It's practically MINT condition. I wasn't really into this bike at first because it was a Czech-made bike, but after cleaning it up, I'm really starting to appreciate it. The previous owner told me it was made in a factory that also made motorcycles. Don't know much about it. Anyone have any info on these or know about what year this would be?


----------



## musclemaniac

*Crickets*

Is it just me or do I hear the sound of Crickets over here?


----------



## Monark52

Pretty cool. Are the rims a drop center type? It looks like a 70`s bike judging by the reflectors in the front and back.

What type (brand) of rear hub does it have? Do you ride it at all?

Nice find!


----------



## musclemaniac

Thanks for the reply. Yeah... the wheels are pretty unique. I wasn't sure what they were called, but they do drop down towards the spoke in the center. They also have a unique looking textured stamping around the outer edge of the rim. The tread design on the front tire is very unusual as well.

As far as the rear hub, I'm not sure. There are no markings on it. This same factory made CZ motorcycles, so maybe they made the hub, too. Not sure. The front hub is pretty cool looking, too. It almost looks like a billet hub.

This bike is actually being ridden by my 7 year old son. He loves it!


----------



## kunzog

I used to sell these bikes new when we had a bicycle shop in N.Y. State. From the mid 1970's. They always reminded me of a VW, not too high tech but built strong and had a flashy paint job. I have always heard they were made in the CZ motorcycle factory, famous for world champion moto x racers.


----------

